# Monitor wird nicht erkannt (DELL)



## Kyuubi1337 (15. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe seit ein paar Stunden das Problem , dass folgender Monitor nicht erkannt wird: 61546 - 23,8" (60,47cm) Dell UltraSharp U2414H
Er diente jetzt ein paar Wochen als Hauptmonitor (schreibe gerade auf 2. Monitor).
Verbunden wird er via DP an meinen Rechner aber wenn ich das DP Kabel an meinen Rechner anschließe, kann ich nichts machen.
Die normalen Sachen beim Hochfahren werden bei dem Dell nicht gezeigt und ich denke mal er wird nicht erkannt.
Was kann ich da machen? :/
Kabel neu reinstecken hab ich schon gemacht..

Lg


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juni 2015)

Welche Hardware?


----------



## Rurdo (15. Juni 2015)

Hast du ein anderes Kabel oder hat der 2te Monitor einen DP steckplatz, um das Kabel bzw den DP steckplatz an der Karte auszuschließen? 
Wie wird denn der zweite Monitor angeschlossen? Und wird der richtig im Treiber erkannt? Ist denn der Grafiktreiber aktuell?

Evtl mal Monitor anschließen, hochfahren und mit dem 2ten Monitor mal Windows Update suchen lassen, manchmal findet der nen "speziellen" Monitortreiber. Oder hast du nix an der Hardware verändert? (Welche ist überhaupt verbaut?)


----------



## Kyuubi1337 (15. Juni 2015)

Also ich habe jetzt mal meinen Hauptmonitor mit dem HDMI Kabel meines 2. angeschlossen und nun geht es.
Hardware: Xeon 1231 , H97-D3H , r9 290 sapphire


----------



## Kyuubi1337 (18. Juni 2015)

So, neues Displayport Kabel da und es geht immer noch nicht.
Dieser Error kommt -> http://puu.sh/itrqp/50047bfcfc.png


----------



## S754 (18. Juni 2015)

Steck mal das Kaltgerätekabel aus und dann wieder ein (vergewissere dich, dass das Kabel fest sitzt), dann sollte es wieder funktionieren.


----------



## Kyuubi1337 (18. Juni 2015)

Wenn du das Stromkabel meinst, das habe ich gerade getan.
Als ich dann auf den Displayport Eingang Switchen wollte, freezt der Bildschirm ein und ich kann auf den Tasten nichts mehr machen (am Monitor)..


----------



## S754 (18. Juni 2015)

Bist du dir sicher, dass der Kaltgerätestecker richtig sitzt? Ich hatte auch das gleiche Problem, bis ich nach einer Woche draufgekommen bin, dass ich ein Wackelkontakt hatte und das Kabel nicht richtig drin war. 

Wenns das nicht ist, würde ich sagen, dass du den Bildschirm mal einschicken solltest.


----------



## Kyuubi1337 (18. Juni 2015)

Also ich habe dann das DP Kabel rausgesteckt und dann gings wieder.
Ich bin richtig genervt da ich mir extra ein neues Kabel geholt habe.


----------

